# Please help with this procedure : cardioversion and ICD interrogation



## cae (Oct 16, 2016)

Operation:  Direct current cardioversion and dual-chamber ICD interrogation and reprogramming

Operative note:  Heavy sedation was induced with total of 70mg of propofol.  Single synchronized DC shock delivered that resulted in sinus and paced rhythm.    The ICD by St. Jude was interrogated and reprogrammed.

The codes they billed were 92960, 93289 and 93283.   In Dr. Z's health it states that the interrogation is included in 92960.   


I have a second example in which a cardioversion and pacemaker interrogation was done.   The codes they used are 92960, 93280 and 93288.

I work in a hospital outpatient/same day setting.

Thank you


----------



## twizzle (Oct 17, 2016)

cae said:


> Operation:  Direct current cardioversion and dual-chamber ICD interrogation and reprogramming
> 
> Operative note:  Heavy sedation was induced with total of 70mg of propofol.  Single synchronized DC shock delivered that resulted in sinus and paced rhythm.    The ICD by St. Jude was interrogated and reprogrammed.
> 
> ...


Try billing with 93287-26. This can be billed twice if it was performed before the CV and after the CV. Just put mod 76 on the second one.
92960, 93287-26, 93287-26-76. if they only reprogrammed after the procedure then just 92960, 93287-26.


----------

